# Martial Arts and Music



## Transk53 (Mar 26, 2015)

While kicking back and chilling to some sounds, one thing occurred to me about what choonage would I listen to, if I were going through a shadow routine for example. Now my intent for this thread is not too list favourite choons, more the genre or general type of music. Now for some like capoeira I understand there is tradition involved, but what about your particular arts. Is there music that would be intertwined at a level that moulds? Or maybe something that fits a rythem of sorts. You practice with musical rhythm perhaps.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2015)

There can be only one choice...


----------



## moonhill99 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you gone to a dance class it is normally pop music or dance music. So I would think most martial arts schools would have pop music or dance music.

It is easier to work out with pop music or dance music.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 26, 2015)

moonhill99 said:


> If you gone to a dance class it is normally pop music or dance music. So I would think most martial arts schools would have pop music or dance music.
> 
> It is easier to work out with pop music or dance music.



In a way.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 26, 2015)

Capo is interesting because it is live music and is designed to influence the fight. Even to the point where the songs themselves dictate the style of fighting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> There can be only one choice...



ABSOLUTLY 

My first sifu was having his class do a stage performance of Shaolin Long Fist and I was watching from the side of the stage and all of a sudden I here this music (starts at 1:07)






It was a darn good thing I was not on stage because I lost it. I had to walk away so no one in the audience could hear me laughing


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 27, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Capo is interesting because it is live music and is designed to influence the fight. Even to the point where the songs themselves dictate the style of fighting.



Only heard music on tape. I imagine live it would awesome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I once saw Jhoon Rhee have two of his young black belts (brothers as it turned out) perform a long kata to classical music.  His introduction inclined me to believe that was part of his way of teaching at that point.  That was about 25 years ago.  I don't know if his schools still do that or not.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 27, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Only heard music on tape. I imagine live it would awesome.



Live you are singing it. Which raises the energy of the room.


----------



## granfire (Mar 30, 2015)

I did a free style to Evansence once. 

I had been looking at classical stuff as well, but it didn't mesh for me. And believe me, I got classical stuff in the collection. 'Going Under' was a better fit.

The school did a demo, having four of the black belts perform one of the forms to 'Paradise City', standing with their backs to each other in the beginning. It was a good steal from somebody's demo, and looked pretty sharp!

I am not familiar with Capoera, past what I have seen in the movies. 
I suppose the music reflects (or ought to) what you want to accomplish with the the exercise.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 30, 2015)

granfire said:


> I did a free style to Evansence once.
> 
> I had been looking at classical stuff as well, but it didn't mesh for me. And believe me, I got classical stuff in the collection. 'Going Under' was a better fit.
> 
> ...




Talking of the demo you mention. Not sure if it was GnR, but did see a demo of Karate to a rock song. I'll see if I can find it later. I did come across a Yoga fella who uses chill out stuff for the routines. Guess it helps with the heartbeat and breathing as a stimulus.


----------



## K-man (Mar 31, 2015)

My contribution.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 31, 2015)

I use the bag\lifts mainly to Linkin Park, Prodigy, Gorillaz, sometimes Aphex Twin that style of music. If I put anything too housey on I find I spend more time ducking and stepping, punching to the beat rather than training.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

K-man said:


> My contribution.



Cool moves dude.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> I use the bag\lifts mainly to Linkin Park, Prodigy, Gorillaz, sometimes Aphex Twin that style of music. If I put anything too housey on I find I spend more time ducking and stepping, punching to the beat rather than training.



Good for a warm up though as long as the beat has a few breaks. You end dancing really.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 31, 2015)

As awesome as working out with music is, I kind of feel like I'm cheating. XD

I once read some comment on...I think it was youtube, that their wrestling coach had them listen to Winter by Tori Amos before every wrestling match. The point was to try to calm them down to get them to think instead of get angry and make rash moves.

I mostly listen to Dio. Some instrumental stuff can be cool too. Get your immersed in your task, like it's your theme song or something.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 1, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> As awesome as working out with music is, I kind of feel like I'm cheating. XD
> 
> I once read some comment on...I think it was youtube, that their wrestling coach had them listen to Winter by Tori Amos before every wrestling match. The point was to try to calm them down to get them to think instead of get angry and make rash moves.
> 
> I mostly listen to Dio. Some instrumental stuff can be cool too. Get your immersed in your task, like it's your theme song or something.



Oh well, at some point I had to break thread rules  Instrumental before a workout.


----------



## granfire (Apr 2, 2015)

TSH is more my thing


----------



## elder999 (Apr 2, 2015)

Depends on the mood....sometimes this:





sometimes that:





Sometimes this:





Sometimes that:





Sometimes the other:


----------

